# Buying Questions



## 96BMW328i (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

I'm new to the forum, and I'm looking at used 350z' in my area (CT), but I'm totally unfamiliar with them. Could you tell me:
(1) What problem signs to look for in these used vehicles?
(2) At what mileages expensive parts typically fail?
(3) What are problem areas in the vehicles?
(4) What years are to be avoided?
(5) Differences between the models & convertible version?

Really, anything a potential 350z buyer should look out for, be aware of, or be prepared to do. 

I would really appreciate any help you can provide.

Thanks.

Charlie


----------

